# Bad Habit.....a bad idea?



## blandy (Mar 9, 2020)

Hey All.....

I'm in need of some advice. A local rider has a 2017 Bad Habit 1 for sale. Overall, seems like a good bike, except of course for the crack in the in the bridge between the chainstays. 

My brother works at a machine shop, said his company would easily weld that crack in exchange for a case of beer. 

While I'm not in need of another bike- I currently don't own a full squish and this one is my size. 

I'd be willing to take the risk if the price is right. However, he is thinking $1200 is a fair price. I'm thinking much lower for the price. He did state the only other issue is the rear shock needs maintenance (I know this won't be cheap). 

Any thoughts on what something like this would be valued at? I was thinking like $500- but the buyer seems pretty firm on the price. Thanks!


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Cracked aluminum frame? Unless your brother's going to re-heat treat it, I wouldn't take it for free because then I'd have to dispose of it.


----------



## blandy (Mar 9, 2020)

vegen said:


> Cracked aluminum frame? Unless your brother's going to re-heat treat it, I wouldn't take it for free because then I'd have to dispose of it.


Yeah, he said they have the ability to re-heat treat it to repair the crack. New/used rear triangles don't seem to be available, but I think I'd try to repair the crack, first.


----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, that's good at least. But $1200 is way too much I think.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Even if the frame wasn’t cracked, I would think $1,200 is too much.

I think you’re $500 valuation is more than fair.


----------



## blandy (Mar 9, 2020)

FrankS29 said:


> Even if the frame wasn’t cracked, I would think $1,200 is too much.
> 
> I think you’re $500 valuation is more than fair.


Thank you for the advice, I'm guessing I should walk from this one. I think the seller is a bit delusional about this one.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

blandy said:


> Thank you for the advice, I'm guessing I should walk from this one. I think the seller is a bit delusional about this one.


It would be one thing if it had GX Eagle and a good fork and shock that could be pulled if the frame proves to be toast.

But you’ll be stuck with a dated and possibly clapped out drivetrain, a proprietary/useless fork and a shock that needs service.

No thanks.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

blandy said:


> Thank you for the advice, I'm guessing I should walk from this one. I think the seller is a bit delusional about this one.


He probably went on BlueBook and saw $1200 for the Bad Habit in "fair" condition, but didn't realize that's the carbon version. 

The $1,200 price is obviously absurd, but I wouldn't even do it for half that. You'll still have that rear shock to worry about, and I'm sure there's a few other things that'll pop up. You don't want to dump money into a 5 year old bike that's already broken. 

Are you looking for a FS though?


----------



## blandy (Mar 9, 2020)

2021Mach6 said:


> He probably went on BlueBook and saw $1200 for the Bad Habit in "fair" condition, but didn't realize that's the carbon version.
> 
> The $1,200 price is obviously absurd, but I wouldn't even do it for half that. You'll still have that rear shock to worry about, and I'm sure there's a few other things that'll pop up. You don't want to dump money into a 5 year old bike that's already broken.
> 
> Are you looking for a FS though?


Good advice- I think I got ahead of myself a bit and *thought* I could get a deal on the bike- but after chatting with the seller, he seems pretty firm on the price and I don't want to waste his or my time by offering him what it's realistically worth.
I'd happily ride a FS if I got a deal on one- but I've got a Hardtail that I ride around here in Minnesota on the Singletrack that I'm happy with.


----------



## 2021Mach6 (Jan 19, 2021)

blandy said:


> Good advice- I think I got ahead of myself a bit and *thought* I could get a deal on the bike- but after chatting with the seller, he seems pretty firm on the price and I don't want to waste his or my time by offering him what it's realistically worth.
> I'd happily ride a FS if I got a deal on one- but I've got a Hardtail that I ride around here in Minnesota on the Singletrack that I'm happy with.


I have a FS but I only really need it for bike parks. I'm out in PA and there's not much my 100mm hardtail can't handle. Lotta people on FS bikes that don't need to be, and IMO for most singletrack, hardtails are a lot more fun. 

Maybe if I was in Colorado or the PNW, something like that where there's bigger jumps and gnarlier features I'd think different, but for what I'm riding it's just not needed. Prefer the lighter weight and better climbing.


----------

